# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  کلاس زبان

## karin_

چند وقته که  معلم زبان به خونه ما میاد
گفتن ک فردا میخوان امتحان بگیرن
برا افزایش دایره لعات چه پیشنهادی دارین؟
همچنین برای اینکه گرامر رو بهتر کنیم چه سایت هایی یا نرم افزار هایی رو پیشنهد میدین؟

----------


## Frozen

> چند وقته که  معلم زبان به خونه ما میاد
> گفتن ک فردا میخوان امتحان بگیرن
> من نمیدونم چیکار کنم


*خب دوست عزیز الان هدفت چی بود ازین تاپیک؟
میخوای شماره معلمتونو بدی باهاش تماس بگیریم نیاد :/ یا چی؟  
چه کمکی از ما برمیاد؟*

----------


## Parla11

> چند وقته که  معلم زبان به خونه ما میاد
> گفتن ک فردا میخوان امتحان بگیرن
> من نمیدونم چیکار کنم


نیاز نیست کار سختی انجام بدی.
درسایی که قراره امتحان بگیره بخون!

سطح تاپیکای سایت چقدر بالا رفته :Yahoo (76):

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

زبان بخون

----------


## Maneli

عزیزم به یه روانشناس هم بگو بیاد خونه تون به نظرم نیازه!! همین :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
موفق باشی :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## aysan 18

*استرس بگیر*

----------


## Falconeh

به نظرم برو تو اتاقت درو ببند و ساعت ها به تاپیکی که ایجاد کردی فکر کن

پ ن: حالت خوبه؟ چطوری؟:/

----------

